# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Dentistry >  Yomi, robotic assistant for dental implant surgery, Neocis Inc., Miami, Florida, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Neocis Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Robotic precision with Yomi

Published on Oct 11, 2017




> Yomi® is the first robotic guidance system for dental implant surgery cleared by the FDA, enabling unprecedented precision and control. Yomi provides sub-millimeter accuracy so you can be confident that you get to precisely where you want to be. Everything is based on your preoperative plan. The robotic arm then assists you to achieve the location, angulation and depth just right to place the implant perfectly.  With real-time visual, audio and physical feedback, you always know where you are in relation to your patient’s anatomy.

----------


## Airicist

Yomi Demo with Alon Mozes, PhD, Neocis CEO and Co-Founder

Published on Sep 14, 2018

----------

